# 98 Altima bushings upgrade



## mihaiNF323 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello. I have read through several posts and there is a lot of great information here!

I have not found a concrete answer for my issue and I hope this helps others as well

I will change the CV boot covers for my car 

98
altima gxe
100K miles
manual

In the process I also want to upgrade any bushings that helps the ride of the car feel more like new and last longer. (no current issues)

Here are the items Im thinking of replacing during the job:

lower control arm bushings
ball joints
rack and pinion mount bushings ? not sure about these...
sway bar bushings

What else should I change to improve the ride? 

Any advice on changing will be appreciated.

:waving: Cheers and thank you all


PS. I'm planning on photographing and posting up my progress.


----------

